# Solid Wood Top to Plywood



## DaveM123 (May 2, 2020)

I am making a pair of nightstands out of red oak plywood. The tops of the nightstands will be solid wood. I am going to have to attach the top to plywood. I think I might have outfoxed myself on the build. At first I was thinking figure 8s but not so sure about that. My next thought is "Z" clips where I'd cut a slot in the plywood and then screw into the top. Am I on the right track here? Any thoughts or help would be appreciated.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Z clips work great. I like to hard fasten the back of the top and let it float forward or backwards.

I personally do not like 8s. While a lot of people use them, i think they are flawed.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

I would be reluctant to use 8s in this case because it means screwing into the plywood edges. Z clips should work just fine. A method I like is to make a 1×2 frame rabbeted and glued into the top edge of the plywood. Then use washer head screws through elongated holes through the frame into the underside of the top. Remembering that a common way to pick up a furniture piece to move it is to lift on the overhanging edge of the top, this method provides a lot of strength.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I usually pin the front with brads/finish nails and z clip the rest.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Z-clips here too, I use the biscuit joiner to set my slots before I do the final assemble of the case.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Somebody above said it, the figure 8's screwed into plywood might not be the best choice. The z clips will work just fine. I like figure 8s and go back and forth between the two all the time…but in this case i would use z clips.


----------



## DaveM123 (May 2, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I really appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Kudzupatch (Feb 3, 2015)

FWIW, I make wooden Z clips. Block of wood with a rabbit and you have a Z clip. Drill a hole to attach it to the top. I cut a notch with the Biscuit Joiner. About the only thing I use the biscuit joiner for too.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I would use the Z-clip. Another option is to glue a small block of wood to the inside of the plywood, and a loose block with a rabbited edge for the solid top. Have a slotted hole to the loose block and snug it up the screw. Similar to this https://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/attaching-a-table-top-with-traditional-wooden-buttons/


----------



## DaveM123 (May 2, 2020)

Thanks guys. I decided to go with the Z-clips.


----------

